# Two New LA Times CAHSR Articles



## leemell (May 28, 2013)

The LA Times has two new articles on the first segment of the CAHSR. The first story reads like a typical Ralph Vartabedian slam piece. The second sounds like someone told him to soften the story.


----------



## Rob_C (May 28, 2013)

Neat!

Figure this is as good a place as any. I just finished my model of the California HSR. Video below. Enjoy!

Rob


----------



## Anderson (May 29, 2013)

That piece is amazing,..though it's a bit amusing to see the some of the locations on that layout hosting a CAHSR train (like Bend, OR)...do you know of expansion plans we don't?


----------



## Thomas (Jun 21, 2013)

Lets say that the Kings County lawsuit is successful in stopping the project and the $3.3 billion in federal funding is taken back. Would that funding be redistributed again, like in FL, OH, and WI, or would it go back to the treasury?


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Lets say that the Kings County lawsuit is successful in stopping the project and the $3.3 billion in federal funding is taken back. Would that funding be redistributed again, like in FL, OH, and WI, or would it go back to the treasury?


Hypothetically, it would be redistributed unless Congress stepped in and reclaimed the money.

On the other hand, stopping an ongoing government project is a little like stopping an avalanche. The purpose of the lawsuit isn't actually to stop the project, it's just to try to delay it and drive the costs up until it collapses on its own.

Politics never seems to be about integrity.


----------

